# MTH in S!



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just went to MTH's website and saw some cool stuff! I like the post war re-released accessories. Also saw nice looking cars and the F-units look sharp.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, they're working on it, though I don't think any has hit the stores yet.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Also the website indicates that "S-Trax" is supposed to be released in March; will see.
Larry


----------

